

User sues Microsoft over tablet storage - bcbrown
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/lawyer-sues-microsoft-surface-tablet-storage/

======
bcbrown
It seems like overkill to file suit over this, but looking at the Surface
FAQ[1], it seems legitimate to criticize Microsoft for using close so much
disk space on a device that they make, with such a small hard drive.

5Gb for "recovery tools?" Is this the tradeoff for not being able to reinstall
from a dvd?

[1]:[http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/support/surface-
with-...](http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US/support/surface-with-windows-
rt/files-folders-and-online-storage/surface-disk-space-FAQ)

